# New Dirty Clothes hamper



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I built a clothes hamper for our master bath. It is designed to look like an antique writing desk.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL Really cool!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Nicely Done !


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

To nice to put dirty clothes in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is pure Art!!! Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I Like....Very nice work


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...that is one neat project.. You are a 'Master'....


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank-you all.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work


----------

